# how to calculate labor



## union (Sep 26, 2004)

i will do a trash enclosure and the material will be 1,850 i will work with two
more mens for two days how can i calculate the labor. gracias : :


----------



## sc8per_7 (Jan 14, 2005)

Please explain what a trash enclosure is, I'm lost?? then maybe I might be able to help you out. Is the material you are mentioning is square foot of debris or lbs??(1,850)


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Didn't we just go through this?


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

I remember this from somewhere! Was the pricing resolved???????
Guess not it's back


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The most expensive trash enclosure ever. Time spent here is approaching $300.00.


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

That all? I'll take 2!


----------

